# Photoshop 6 Farben und HTML



## Jericho (7. Juli 2001)

Hi

Ich hab ein großes Problem. Wenn ich bilder mit Photoshop 6 erstelle und diese dann über das Menü bei "für Web speichern" speicher, diese dann in eine HTML Datei einbinde, unterscheiden sich die Farben der Photoshop Grafik und die der HTML Hintergrundfarbe obwohl der Farbcode identisch ist. Mann sieht dann einen leichten Rand. Ich hatte das Problem schon mal bei Photoshop 5.5 und in einem Tutorial konnte mir schnell geholfen werden, aber das hab ich dann verschmissen und ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich das bei Photoshop 6 Optimiere. Ich glaube das war was mit Gammakorektur. Ich hab diese Frage schon mal hier gestellt, doch die Tips die ich dort bekommen habe Lösen nicht mein Problem. Es liegt meiner Meinung nach nicht an der Art wie ich die Datei abspeicher, denn bei Photoshop 5.5 war es auch eine Einstellung in den Optionen. Aber vieleicht hat sich das bei Photoshop 6 geändert!?!


----------



## Scalé (7. Juli 2001)

in dem fenster in dem du die farben änderst ist ein kasten "nur html farben". mach da ma nen haken rein.
dann bekommste nur noch html farben (glaub ich *GGG*)


----------



## Psyclic (8. Juli 2001)

also mir is das auch scho aufgefallen und ich habs jetzt immer so gemacht das ich dann einfach n 1x1 pixel großes gif abspeicher mit der selben farbe und das dann als hintergrund für die page nehme !


----------



## dPo2000 (12. Juli 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Psyclic _
> also mir is das auch scho aufgefallen und ich habs jetzt immer so gemacht das ich dann einfach n 1x1 pixel großes gif abspeicher mit der selben farbe und das dann als hintergrund für die page nehme !



meiner meinung nach ist das nicht praktikabel und praxisfern...


----------



## Psyclic (13. Juli 2001)

Oh da hat jemand zwei neue wichtigklingende worte enddeckt die er mir doch gleich an den kopf schmeissen muss obwohl er nichma selber weis was das bedeutet ...  ;-] 

Wenn du deine Aussage vielleicht mal erläutern würdest warum es denn praxisfern ist ein 1x1 px hg bild zu nehmen würde ichs akzeptieren.

Aber einfach mit irgend einer ******** zu antworten nur um einen post mehr zu haben....echt schwach !

Steck dir dein Vokabular in den ***** !:[ :[ :[


----------



## Jericho (13. Juli 2001)

hehe

Hey Jungs nicht streiten! 

Aber wenn ich ehrlich binn, bin ich von der Idee mit dem 1x1 Pixel nicht so begeistert. Ich hatte das früher ab und zu gemacht, aber es "muß" einen anderen Weg geben um dieses Problem zu Lösen Bei Photoshop 5.5 gab es eine einstellung wo mann das verändern konnte, nur bei Photoshop 6 hab ich sie nicht gefunden, bzw. ich weis nimmer was das für eine Einstellung war.

Trotzdem Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

MfG
Jericho


----------



## dPo2000 (14. Juli 2001)

@ Psyclic: Nu ma ganz ruhig. Ich wollte dich in keinster Weise beleidigen oder hast Du irgendwelche Äußerungen in meinem Statement gefunden ? Was ich dir verdeutlichen wollte ist, das wenn man immer ein pixelgroßes gif als Hintergrundbild nimmt man ja praktischerweise keine anderen Hintergrundbilder einsetzen kann, oder ? Da ist es doch sicherer lieber gleich websichere Farben zu verwenden ! Schau dir mal die "großen" Seiten an und zeig mir welche die Deine Methode verwenden... Sicher ist deine Lösung auch eine - eine sehr gute sogar falls man kein anderes Hintergrundbild einbinden will...aber wie ich es schon sagte - es ist praxisfern !




mFg
dPo



P.S. : Ich dachte wir diskutieren hier auf einem ordentlichem Niveau & ohne Beleidigungen ... überzeug mich bitte nicht vom Gegenteil ...


----------



## Psyclic (14. Juli 2001)

hab dich gar nich beleidigt...
ausserdem verwendet so gut wie niemand seitenfüllende hg bilder...
und ausserdem kann man mit css auch noch ne menge machen.


----------



## dPo2000 (14. Juli 2001)

*"Steck dir dein Vokabular in den ***** !* => keine Beleidigung ?


aber egal, ich bin ja nicht kleinlich - außerdem gehen wir zuviel off topic . Du hast Recht mit Deiner Behauptung das man mit CSS viel machen kann, leider wird das aber immer noch von den vielen unterschiedlichen Browsertypen fehlinterpretiert und sieht nicht einheitlich aus. 


Hat nun noch jemand Vorschläge um ihm zu helfen ?  :-[


----------



## HammerHe@rt (20. Juli 2001)

*also*

is ja ganz klar..wenn du ein bild in photoshop machst und es dann für web abspeicherst wird sich der farbton immer !!!! verändern und zwar umso stärker je mehr du die jpg oder gif qualität senkst....umso mehr wird sich die farbe vom originalton entfernen.....

lösungen: transparentmachen !!!!! is easy und du hast keine kantenübergänge zum hintergrund

oder eben ein 128*128 pic mit der gleichen quqlität des hintergrundes abspeichern und als html hintergrund einbinden


----------

